# Some of my digital art



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I recently got Inkscape and used it to make some neat stuff. Here's two that are betta related.
















I hope you guys like them! If anybody has some ideas of stuff for me to draw, post away! :-D

EDIT: Sorry about the big white space. For the first drawing, it didn't take up the needed amount of room and I don't have a photo editor to crop it...so, yeah. Sorry.


----------



## Esahc (Mar 27, 2013)

those are super cute!

A hint for the white space if you do anything else: under I think file->document properties you can change the image size. There _should_ also be a crop tool, and I think a 'fit document to object' tool of some sort, but I can't really remember off the top of my head. It's been _ages_ since I played with inkscape...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!!! That will be a huge help in the future.


----------



## Esahc (Mar 27, 2013)

No problem! Let me know if you're interested in trying out any other art programs, there's a ton of freeware out there and I'm pretty sure I've tried everything that'll run on windows.


----------

